# alec bradley harvest 97 Toro Cigar Review - A good cigar for the money



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

For a little less than$4.00 you can't go wrong with this one. Not complex by any means, but will do nicely when one is in a situation were paying a...

Read the full review here: alec bradley harvest 97 Toro Cigar Review - A good cigar for the money


----------

